# Joke



## Rene Pogel (Aug 27, 2015)

What do you call a camel with four humps?

A Saudi Quattro

ok, I'll get my coat...


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

Theres nothing like a good joke.
That was F all like a good joke. :roll:


----------



## heylinTTnz (Sep 17, 2018)

How this for a joke

Nissan Juke

Lolloooolol


----------



## kalvin (Nov 11, 2018)

:lol:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Pic for proof...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Looks more like someone used a pastry cutter. My gran used to use her false teeth.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

John-H said:


> Looks more like someone used a pastry cutter. My gran used to use her false teeth.


But how did your Granddad put the holes in the doughnuts?


----------

